# A mixed few



## Hatch1921 (May 23, 2011)

01



Boyce Thompson Arboretum  by hatch1921, on Flickr

02



Boyce Thompson Arboretum  by hatch1921, on Flickr

03



Boyce Thompson Arboretum  by hatch1921, on Flickr

04



Boyce Thompson Arboretum  by hatch1921, on Flickr

More image here  Boyce Thompson Arboretum -

Thanks for looking.
Hatch


----------



## ChrisA (May 23, 2011)

Very nice set of shots.  My favourite being the first, with the great light effect on the plant.


----------



## Hatch1921 (May 23, 2011)

ChrisA said:


> Very nice set of shots.  My favourite being the first, with the great light effect on the plant.



Thank you very much 
Hatch


----------



## FranDaMan (May 23, 2011)

Wow, very impressive shots !


----------



## Hatch1921 (May 23, 2011)

FranDaMan said:


> Wow, very impressive shots !



Thank you  Glad you you enjoyed the shots.
Hatch


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (May 23, 2011)

Great images Frank.  Nice tones and comp all the way around.


----------



## Hatch1921 (May 23, 2011)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Great images Frank.  Nice tones and comp all the way around.



Than you  I appreciate the comments.
Hatch


----------



## JBArts (May 23, 2011)

Very lovely shots, Hatch. I love the minimalist approach you did on the last photo. It's simple yet so entertaining to look at. The rest of the images are beautiful as well. Keep on shooting!


----------



## Hatch1921 (May 24, 2011)

JBArts said:


> Very lovely shots, Hatch. I love the minimalist approach you did on the last photo. It's simple yet so entertaining to look at. The rest of the images are beautiful as well. Keep on shooting!



Thank you   Sometimes less is more, glad you enjoyed the images.

Thanks again,
Hatch


----------



## spacefuzz (May 24, 2011)

nice shots, good color and dof


----------



## Bo4key (May 24, 2011)

Really like the color and contrast in the second one!


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 24, 2011)

Nice Hatch.  Do you have a photography facebook page?


----------



## Hatch1921 (May 25, 2011)

spacefuzz said:


> nice shots, good color and dof


 


Bo4key said:


> Really like the color and contrast in the second one!


 


Schwettylens said:


> Nice Hatch.  Do you have a photography facebook page?




Thank you all very much. I appreciate the kind words.

Facebook Page


----------



## Davor (May 26, 2011)

Great little series there, im in love with the first one, seems to be very well composed and the image turned out tack sharp. Im gonna keep an eye on your work


----------



## Melissa Royal (May 26, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. I especially like the third one. Nice work! =)


----------



## PhotoTish (May 26, 2011)

Your photos are really nice - I specially like photo 2 and 4.


----------



## Hatch1921 (May 27, 2011)

PhotoTish said:


> Your photos are really nice - I specially like photo 2 and 4.


 

thank you very much PhotoTish 
Hatch


----------

